# Playing around at 84 mudtrack Jakin Ga.



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Would have been more but the water proof cam got wet and froze up LOL 
http://www.youtube.com/embed/5ZOYV0uKQWI?feature=player_embedd


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## LackinFunds (Mar 2, 2012)

That's where I live! I just recently picked up a 4x4 honda 300 and am in the process of fixing it up. Looks like you had a good time!


----------

